# Import Outlook Emails Into Yahoo Web Interface



## MasterNe0 (Jun 24, 2003)

Hi,

I have a friend who uses Yahoo Business Email. He has it setup on Outlook at his office using the setting and everything but when he did send/receive, it downloaded all the emails from yahoo and deleted from the server. Their were other emails in his outlook that weren't on Yahoo Business email. Is their a way to import or transfer all the emails from Outlook back to yahoo web interface so he can view his emails from home.

I know this happened because of POP but since yahoo doesn't offer IMAP, I can't find any other way to transfer his emails back to yahoo. Any help?


----------



## VistaRookie (Apr 26, 2008)

Forward/reply them back. But it could turn into a vicious circle - send them 
back to Yahoo and Outlook brings them right back to his computer.

Maybe use a 2nd account that is not POP3 to send them to, then
forward from that account to the POP3 account with Outlook offline.


----------



## MasterNe0 (Jun 24, 2003)

Forwarding/replying is one way to do it but then I will get over 2000 emails from "john doe", same for date and time.


----------



## VistaRookie (Apr 26, 2008)

Just a question...how are you going to prevent the incoming
personal emails in the future?

As to these emails, maybe just burn them on a CD in eml
format (or other, if Outlook is the same program used at
home).


----------



## MasterNe0 (Jun 24, 2003)

I already backup his inbox and all on his outlook. He uses the web interface of yahoo while on the road because he has several email domains on yahoo. We didn't realize all his emails from the server was deleted when we sync with yahoo and his outlook until it was too late.


----------



## VistaRookie (Apr 26, 2008)

I don't use Outlook but Outlook Express has an option
to leave a copy of emails on the (Yahoo) server. That
would at least leave a copy of them online.

That's about all I can think of right now.
Maybe someone will come up with more ideas for you.


----------



## cool.balan (Jul 16, 2008)

Hello, I agree with VistaRookie, even in Outlook be it 2000 / 2003 or 2007, we have an Option to leave a copy of mail on the server. Hope this will surely help.. any more help, email me at cool.balanathotmail.com with ur queries..... Thanks


----------

